# Jose Anton



## edward (Dec 3, 2005)

hi every one i have wrote this story last week but sent to the admin site what a fool, i think i know what i am doing now so i will begin. in 1965/66 i was on the mv inventor, and there was an AB called jose anton,the story goes that in the spanish cival war jose was an army captain fighting against general franco, as we know franco won so jose had to escape which he did and came to england were he joined the merchant navy.franco sentenced jose to death in his absence.jose was a very good artised and painted on board ship he was given two cabins one for his studio, the captain of the ship was named c.s boam and was allso a painter and would paint with jose in his cabin he built up quite a large collection and boam got the collection to be put on show at the tate gallery. on return to liverpool jose would be picked up by the mersey mission for seaman were jose spent his leave before he joined the inventor for another trip. he is dead by now just wondred if any body else nows this story and shine some light on were his paintings are and what actualy happend to him hope some one can help regards eddie.


----------



## edward (Dec 3, 2005)

peter this is the post on jose anton, best wishes , edward.


----------

